# Army Cadet History website update



## YYC1963 (30 Apr 2008)

It's been a while since I've updated everyone...

*www.armycadethistory.com* is now over 3 years on line and growing. Over 60,000 photos, 9,900 pages of information - All the corps, all the camps, all the training centres. I invite to visit the site and you need not worry about banner ads or pop-ups. There are none. It's completly non-commercial and yours to use. Please feel free to send us scans of photos that we don't yet have. Feel free to sned corrections and updates. Teh whole purpose of the *[size=10pt]Army Cadet History*[/size] website is to provide an on-line archive/museum for cadets and staff across Canada. We hope to translate the website into French soon. I look forward to your feedback and visits... enjoy!


Francois Arseneault
History & Heritage
Army Cadet League of Canada


----------



## cdn031 (2 May 2008)

Francois

Great Resource - I really encourage folks to scan photos, documents etc

While going thru my Dad's papers I came across some 1954 Banff Photos - so I have some scanning to do! 
...of course I'm a little behind in my own Banff photos (79-86)!

Also its amazing how many Photos remain in back drawers in Cadet Corps offices - 
Cadets! you officers are often swamped with admin issues - take the initiative and form a Corps history task force!
(Besides you often have a better grasp on how to scan & tag these images than your officers do!)

Rod H


----------

